# Valkyria Chronicles 3 Translation released



## emigre (Dec 26, 2013)

> Fuck yeah! The VC3 fan translation is released! After Sega decided not to release VC3 in the West, a group of fans banded together to ensure we can play the gaem. The gaem has been released but note this isn't a 100% translation with certain things items such as some items not being translated. However you should be able to enjoy the story of the gaem which is  lot more than you could previously.
> 
> Additionally some users are reporting problems in pathcing the gaem so read the project's blog before patching.


 
Source​


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

Neat. I didn't even know there was a translation patch happening. I might have to try this at some point. Then again, I never finished the first VC and didn't get that far in VC2... Oh well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2013)

Going through the fun of buying the game from the japanese PSN and getting it onto my vita, patched.

Needless to say i've been going for a while now and it's like 2:45am, haha.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is this series worth a purchase, it looks interesting.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Is this series worth a purchase, it looks interesting.


 
Valkyria Chronicles is one of the best PS3 games. For me it IS the undisputed best, however.
VC2 is pretty fun too.
From what i've heard, VC3 rivals VC1. Guess I shall see soon.


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Is this series worth a purchase, it looks interesting.


If you own a PS3, I will agree with Hells Malice that the original Valkyria Chronicles is awesome and you should get it (it can be found for reasonably cheap considering it's pretty old already). There's also a free demo on PSN.


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2013)

Has anyone managed to patch this fucker?


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Has anyone managed to patch this fucker?


 
Yup


----------



## emigre (Dec 26, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> Yup


 

Please enlighten me on how it went for you. So far I'm just getting a bak file of the original gaem.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Please enlighten me on how it went for you. So far I'm just getting a bak file of the original gaem.


 
The bak file is what you use.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Please enlighten me on how it went for you. So far I'm just getting a bak file of the original gaem.


 
The bak file is the patched iso, i had to patch it twice as the first attempt didn't work.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 26, 2013)

That's weird, there should be the patched iso then a bak file which is the original.


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

Subtle Demise said:


> That's weird, there should be the patched iso then a bak file which is the original.


 
That's what stumped me at first, not having the patched iso, but the bak file worked perfectly.


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

emigre said:


> Please enlighten me on how it went for you. So far I'm just getting a bak file of the original gaem.


I haven't tested the iso yet, but what I did: re-extract the patch folder, failed earlier attempts can mess it up, directly to C:\. No subdirectory or anything. Then, I renamed the iso to vc.iso and started the patching. Afterwards nothing seemed to have changed (probably because of admin rights shenanigans)  but the patched iso was located in C:\RESOURCE\umd_replace\01.iso.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> I haven't tested the iso yet, but what I did: re-extract the patch folder, failed earlier attempts can mess it up, directly to C:\. No subdirectory or anything. Then, I renamed the iso to vc.iso and started the patching. Afterwards nothing seemed to have changed (probably because of admin rights shenanigans) but the patched iso was located in C:\RESOURCE\umd_replace\01.iso.


 

Can't patch it, get error always
Tried on Desktop in a map and in C:/


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Can't patch it, get error always
> Tried on Desktop in a map and in C:/


 

You using zips file?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> You using zips file?


 

Nope, iso of the game, named it VC3.iso


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Nope, iso of the game, named it VC3.iso


 
You've unpacked the patch and iso i take it, and you dragged and dropped the iso into the patch?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> You've unpacked the patch and iso i take it, and you dragged and dropped the iso into the patch?


 

Yeah, drag and drop the iso on the patch.bat


----------



## EyeZ (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Yeah, drag and drop the iso on the patch.bat


 
Why the .bat? use a fresh copy of the patch, may help


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

EyeZ said:


> Why the .bat? use a fresh copy of the patch, may help


 

Uhh what? The instructions say to drag and drop the iso on the patch.bat.
I'm confused now.


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Uhh what? The instructions say to drag and drop the iso on the patch.bat.
> I'm confused now.


Yes, that is what you are supposed to do, I think. No idea, I haven't seen that error.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> Yes, that is what you are supposed to do, I think. No idea, I haven't seen that error.


 

The issue was 7zip and probably x32 system.

To fix it go to 7zip site and download and install it.
Go to the place where its installed and copy the exe and dll and replace it with the one in the patcher.

Patched and works fine now

and







PC Masterrace!


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> The issue was 7zip and probably x32 system.
> 
> To fix it go to 7zip site and download and install it.
> Go to the place where its installed and copy the exe and dll and replace it with the one in the patcher.
> ...


Nah, the PS3 version still looks much better


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> Nah, the PS3 version still looks much better


 

Only textures but if we had a resolution and FPS fight PC would win


----------



## Reploid (Dec 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> Nah, the PS3 version still looks much better


 
Yea, in-game models are pretty blocky, textures and sprites is not so hires too. Smaller screen is preferable. Games like Crisis Core looks cool on PS3/PC emu tgouht.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 26, 2013)

After immense headaches I just settled using PPSSPP.
Works fine.
Gawd damn. Now to nolife.


----------



## Arras (Dec 26, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Only textures but if we had a resolution and FPS fight PC would win







Maybe so, but in this particular case there's no contest  (the PS3 version has a slightly different art style as well)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Dec 26, 2013)

Arras said:


> Maybe so, but in this particular case there's no contest  (the PS3 version has a slightly different art style as well)


 

Meh, it just has fancy hair


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> Valkyria Chronicles is one of the best PS3 games. For me it IS the undisputed best, however.
> VC2 is pretty fun too.
> From what i've heard, VC3 rivals VC1. Guess I shall see soon.


 




Arras said:


> If you own a PS3, I will agree with Hells Malice that the original Valkyria Chronicles is awesome and you should get it (it can be found for reasonably cheap considering it's pretty old already). There's also a free demo on PSN.


 
I'll definitely grab it, I have a 30 dollar gift card for a retail store so it should be easy enough.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 27, 2013)

Downloading. 

Finally have a reason to pick up my PSP again.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Forgot to ask this earlier, do the PSP sequels keep the same style of gameplay as the first game?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 27, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Forgot to ask this earlier, do the PSP sequels keep the same style of gameplay as the first game?


Yes.


----------



## Arras (Dec 27, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Forgot to ask this earlier, do the PSP sequels keep the same style of gameplay as the first game?


From what I can remember the way you select missions is pretty different and the PSP games (at least VC2) have the option to reclass/upgrade the class of your soldiers (in VC1 everyone is locked to one particular class), but the battles themselves play the same.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 27, 2013)

For some reason the patcher thinks I don't have Java installed, when I have both the 32 and 64 bit ones.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 28, 2013)

What about us proud speakers of AAVE? When can we expect to receive Valkryia Ebonicles 3?


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 31, 2013)

The first game is great. Hard but great. Glad I am  playing in no perma death mode or else I have lost nearly everyone.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm gonna wait a bit longer until the translation is fully complete, from their release notes it seems there's still some text untranslated, and since I enjoy reading everything, I'll put it on hold for now.


----------



## emigre (Jan 2, 2014)

I've spent 15 hours playing this so far and I'm rather loving it.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 2, 2014)

Now I just need to beat the first Valkyria Chronicles!
...and the second!


----------



## gamecaptor (Apr 14, 2014)

For anyone that has had success with patching it, can you confirm this is the correct info for the pre-patched ISO:

Senjou no Valkyria 3 – Extra Edition (Japan)
MD5: 5cb612d3062149c15130a73383a627d2
SHA1: 70f2ce891ce45b1a79e8ac5a0845f5845da7c117
CRC32: 6f0d3aa6


----------



## Raytheon_Thunder (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm currently playing the game.There's quite a few things that are still untranslated though.For example I found out that the newspaper and encyclopedia articles and a lot of dlc titles and a few dlc themselves are still untranslated.I was hoping the translators would fix these and perfect the translation but they seem to have gone into a hiatus.

It's really Sad.

I'm particularly sore about those newspaper articles which always felt pretty important to me as they contributed a lot to the worldbuilding of the game.


----------

